# ID for two plants...



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi. I recently got two plants that I'm not sure.

The first one is the plant in the middle of the picture:










Here's a closeup of the same plant:


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's the second plant that I'm not sure:










I'm guessing that it is is Rotala macrandra but I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

OK In the firs picture you have from left to right Ludwigia repens (In the second pic the same plant) Ceratopteris thalictroides; and Microsorium .

You may ike to search the Plant Finder for mre details


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st one is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ (water sprite).

2nd one looks like _Ludwigia repens x arcuata_. The leaves are a bit too narrow to be regular _repens_.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, I think the middle one might be H. Difformis.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Don't want to make a big deal but to clarify things for all who look..
I can't post the pic but i can dirrect to a site that shows H difformis
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=137

Jeff63851 it would be better if you get it out of your substrate and let it float or attach to a rock/wood


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, the first plant (the that seems to be H. Difformis and Ceratopteris thalictroides) I got from the SCAPE meeting.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My reasoning for saying H. Difformis is from seeing the ways it grows in my tanks (varying lights, ferts, CO2, etc). It's also entirely possible that the plant in question came from my tank


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There is zero doubt in my mind that the first plant is water sprite. It is definitely not _Hygrophila difformis_. The two plants share only a superficial resemblance.

_C. thalictroides_ is a fern that grows as a _rosette_. Its leaves are much more finely divided and it sometimes grows plantlets on the edges of old leaves.

_H. difformis_ is a flowering _stem plant_. Its leaves are not so finely divided. Emersed leaves have nothing more than small teeth.

I believe that both are in the Plant Finder.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Uncle! I looked at a few other pictures I had (since Water Sprite isn't in the plantfinder!) and have to agree with you. :hail:


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the big help! I thought that it wasn't a stem plant since it couldn't propagate it by dividing.

By the way, how can I propagate C. thalictroides?

Again, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The easiest way is to cut a piece off and let it float. When I say piece...any size will work.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe it will also form little plantlets on the leaves if you let it float.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> 1st one is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ (water sprite).
> 
> 2nd one looks like _Ludwigia repens x arcuata_. The leaves are a bit too narrow to be regular _repens_.


Agree with 2nd one.. I keep repens x arcuata and that's definitely it.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

